# Oracle 10g r2, Probleme beim IMP



## Frogy9966 (19. November 2008)

Folgende Umgebung.
Windows 2003  / SP2
Oracle 10G r2

Problem : Beim Befehl

IMP name/pw@instanz File=meinDump.dmp 

erscheint jedesmal die Meldung

Import: Release 10.2.0.1.0 - Production on Mi Nov 19 17:02:44 2008
Copyright (c) 1982, 2005, Oracle.  All rights reserved.

IMP-00058: ORACLE-Fehler 6550 aufgetreten
ORA-06550: Zeile 1, Spalte 11:
PLS-00302: Komponente 'DBMS_EXPORT_EXTENSION' muss deklariert werden
ORA-06550: Zeile 1, Spalte 7:
PL/SQL: Statement ignored
IMP-00000: Der Import-Vorgang endete mit Fehlern

Habe die Skripte Catalog.sql und CatProc.SQL nochmal laufen lassen. Kein Verbesserung..... Hat jemand einen Rat? Danke.


----------



## Exceptionfault (19. November 2008)

Da ich leider nicht viel Zeit habe, hier die Note aus dem Metalink:



> Cause
> In 10gR2, import uses DBMS_EXPORT_EXTENSION package and you need to grant execute on DBMS_EXPORT_EXTENSION to the schema user being imported into.
> 
> .
> ...



Das heißt, entweder gibst du dem User der den Import durchführt das execute Recht auf das genannte Package, oder du benutzt einfach den SYSTEM User, das ist gängige Praxis.


----------



## planb2000 (19. November 2008)

Hi,

probier mal bitte so hier:

```
imp userid=system file=DB_PROD.dmp log=DB_LOG.log fromuser=DEIN_EXPORT_USER touser=DEIN_IMPORT_USER
```
Und sag bescheid ob funktioniert.
Grüße


----------



## Frogy9966 (19. November 2008)

Habe es mit "system" getestet. Leider die gleiche Meldung

installiere kurz aufm anderen Server mal Oracle druf. Glaube schon bald der die Instanz bzw. der DBMS selber nen Schuss hat


----------

